# Whats in your changing/diaper bag?



## MrsEngland

Title pretty much explains it! Just being nosey hehe!


Mine-
Pads/tampons
Changing mat
Wipe
Hand sanitizer
Nappies (normally 3 or 4)
Nappy bags
Formula dispenser
Bottles
Bottle thermo bag thing
Little teddy
Rattle
Fabric book
Wet bag
Spare vest, top and jeggings
Purse
Keys
Sweets (for me not her lol)
Blackberry
Spare dummy


----------



## 2245db01

nappies
wipes
nappy bags
few rattles
red book
nappy cream
purse
blackberry


----------



## Rhio92

Changing mat
Wipes
5 nappies
Nappie bags
Hand sanitizer
Breast pads
Red book
Vest, baby grow, jumper in case it gets cold lol, 2 bibs
Small toy
Book for me, book for him :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

...A lot.

8 diapers.
Wipes
Changing Pad
Wallet
Check book
Pads/tampons/liners (for me!)
Glass/contacts
Extra short sleeve onsei, long sleeve onesie, pants and socks
Gripe Water
Saline Drops
Diaper Cream
Extra pacifier
Teether
Sophie the Giraffe
Camera
Bag of formula
Bottle liners
A couple tea packets (for me, my Mother's Milk one)
Bottle
Cell phone
5 lipglosses/chapsticks
Basic makeup (powder, foundation, eye shadow, mascara eye liner)
Mints & gum


----------



## KiansMummy

Nappies
Wipes
Nappy Bag
Little pot of sudocrem
Bottles
Spare Dummy
RedBook
Couple of Bibs
His favourite Rattle and taggie comforter
Travel change mat
Spare Vest, socks, trousers and top
Spare lightweight jacket- hes a very sicky baby so always prepared with a spare coat!


----------



## amygwen

It depends obviously on where we go, but USUALLY if it's just a few hours out like it usually is, I always put this stuff in:

5 diapers or so
Baby wipes
Diaper rash cream
A few of his fave toys
Snacks
Extra outfit
Bottles if necessary


----------



## _laura

Nappies
wipes
nappy bags
bottles
formula cartons
scissors
bibs
spare vest and top
a toy (he has one in his pram aswell)
money
keys
iphone
red book

love the way all us UK girls carry our red books all the time!


----------



## vinteenage

Whats a red book?


----------



## xgem27x

vinteenage said:


> Whats a red book?

Baby's health book, they have them from birth and it has all their info about weights, immunisations, illnesses, etc. You have to take them to all their weighings, health checks, doctors appoitments :) xxx


----------



## x__amour

&#8226; Diapers
&#8226; Wipes
&#8226; Bottle
&#8226; Formula
&#8226; Bottle liners
&#8226; Spare change of clothes
&#8226; Vasoline
&#8226; Bulb syringe
&#8226; Bottled water

I think that's it, hm.


----------



## stephx

3 nappies
Wipes
2 pots if formula 
2 bottles
Changing mat
New bodysuit and tights
Infracol
Bonjela
Sudacrem
Hat and gloves
Dolly
Rattle

Purse 
Phone 
iPod
Mirror
Bag clips

Wow I have a lot of stuff x


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> Nappies
> wipes
> nappy bags
> bottles
> formula cartons
> scissors
> bibs
> spare vest and top
> a toy (he has one in his pram aswell)
> money
> keys
> iphone
> red book
> 
> *love the way all us UK girls carry our red books all the time!*

I don't :haha: The 2 times I've had to rush him to hospital I've been like DO YOU WANT HIS RED BOOK?! I'VE GOT HIS RED BOOK! and they've just been like er, no :roll:

I have:
Change of clothes (on nursery days)
Nursery book (where they write his food, sleeps, bottles, nappies etc)
Powder dispenser with 1 lot of powder in
1 bottle with water in
Flip n sip cup with water
3 nappies
Wipes
Sudocrem
Hand gel
Mirror
Hat & gloves (for him)
Gloves (for me)
Teething ring
Bickie pegs
Bag hooks
His little travel container with 2 spoons in
Bib
Snack for him (Organix crisps usually)
If I'm going somewhere with him (not taking him to nursery) there'll be toys too and maybe a spare vest (rather than the whole change of clothes)
If its over a mealtime there'll be food too

Then under the pram there's
Raincover
Umbrella
Changing mat

Thats it :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

_laura said:


> Nappies
> wipes
> nappy bags
> bottles
> formula cartons
> scissors
> bibs
> spare vest and top
> a toy (he has one in his pram aswell)
> money
> keys
> iphone
> red book
> 
> love the way all us UK girls carry our red books all the time!

mine's yellow :wacko:


----------



## pinkribbon

Nappies
Nappy sacks
Wipes
Change of clothes
Wet bag
Changing mat
2 bottles
Formula dispenser
Yellow book
Hand sanitiser
Teething gel
Rattle
Teether
Food (either something I've made or a jar)
Finger foods (rice cakes etc)
Cutlery in a cutlery case
Dummies (usually 2 so I have 1 spare)
Vaseline (he's teething so his chin gets dry off all the dribble!

My stuff: Purse
Blackberry
Lipgloss
Keys

I'm tired I can't think of anything else :haha:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Usually (out for less that around 3 hrs)

x3 nappies, a few bags & wet bag.
pack of wipes
bottle of milk
sippy cup 
baby crisps or snack bits, (e.g organix or anna carmel stuff) a box of rasins, mabye a banana.
a bib, a random spoon
possibly a small toy 
& a weather appropriate hat.

And thats it! I don't carry his red book as I am more concerned about a drink leaking on it and ruining it! I can tell them anything they need to know thats in that book anyways! :) tbh because I drive and drop him at my mums twice a week when I have uni I have loooots of stuff in the boot that i never take indoors, like changes of clothes, random jars of food ect and I generally drive everywhere so dont feel the need to cart everything around with me as I usually could quite easily get back to the car in an emergency. I totally had everything but the kitchen sink when he was small though.



I carry my own stuff in a messenger bag usually with just my purse, keys, phone and makeup and chewing gums! Oh and 500000000x receipts lol.


----------



## annawrigley

Whats a wet bag?


----------



## Hotbump

annawrigley said:


> Whats a wet bag?

i was wondering the same thing! Hey ot but did you get my email? I resend it because i had send it wrong the first time :dohh: OMG two days till our lo's birthday are you :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

I'm excited but also sad :p Yeah i did get your email! But the pic didnt work :hissy: xxx


----------



## Hotbump

annawrigley said:


> I'm excited but also sad :p Yeah i did get your email! But the pic didnt work :hissy: xxx

stupid phone :cry: it took me three hours to figure out how to send a picture by email :hissy: im not very smart when it comes to technology :dohh: i only know how to use bnb :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

-red book
-3 nappies
-packet of wipes
-nappy sacks
-changing mat
-sudocream
-spare outfit and vest
-mittens
-toys
-2 bottles
-bibs
-travel bowl & spoon
-lunch/dinner
-tissues
-teething gel
-calpol
-muslin cloth
-healthy start milk tokens

for me
-bank card
-money
-receipts
-deodrant
-cream
-mobile phone


----------



## ShelbyLee

for baby:
Diapers 5+
wet wipes
two pairs of socks
heavy blanket
light blanket
extra paci
rattle
change of clothes
+1 extra onsie
paci wipes
hand and face wipes
camera
changing mat
two bottels
bottle cooler
butt cream
babypowder
baby lotion

for me:
blackberry
tablet
wallet
ipod
basic makeup(foundation, blush and mascara)
tanning lotion&goggles
mace


idk how ppl have tiny diaper bags! mine is a vera bradley weekender bag..
i guess i pack for a weekend!:dohh:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Anna a wet bag is for cloth nappies really. I use them sometimes but am too lazy to use them full time, I'm planning to when he is older (its supposed to make potty training eaiser because they can feel the wet and stuff!) I keep it in my bag though because its still pretty useful if we have a major spill/leak/puke, it folds up really small. Im sure you have a yummy mummy bag! Ever wondered what the clear pouch with the zip was for :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

rockys-mumma said:


> Anna a wet bag is for cloth nappies really. I use them sometimes but am too lazy to use them full time, I'm planning to when he is older (its supposed to make potty training eaiser because they can feel the wet and stuff!) I keep it in my bag though because its still pretty useful if we have a major spill/leak/puke, it folds up really small. Im sure you have a yummy mummy bag! Ever wondered what the clear pouch with the zip was for :haha:

I use mine for dirty clothes, like if he is sick or a nappy leaks and his clothes get filthy and I need to change him. Thankfully now he's older I rarely have to do it. Always wondered what they were actually for lol


----------



## _laura

Oh yeah and don't even get me started about whats in the car :haha:
i only keep the red book in the bag because id forget it otherwise :dohh:!!


----------



## MrsEngland

_laura said:


> Nappies
> wipes
> nappy bags
> bottles
> formula cartons
> scissors
> bibs
> spare vest and top
> a toy (he has one in his pram aswell)
> money
> keys
> iphone
> red book
> 
> *love the way all us UK girls carry our red books all the time!*

Forgot to put that on my list!!


----------



## MrsEngland

pinkribbon said:


> rockys-mumma said:
> 
> 
> Anna a wet bag is for cloth nappies really. I use them sometimes but am too lazy to use them full time, I'm planning to when he is older (its supposed to make potty training eaiser because they can feel the wet and stuff!) I keep it in my bag though because its still pretty useful if we have a major spill/leak/puke, it folds up really small. Im sure you have a yummy mummy bag! Ever wondered what the clear pouch with the zip was for :haha:
> 
> I use mine for dirty clothes, like if he is sick or a nappy leaks and his clothes get filthy and I need to change him. Thankfully now he's older I rarely have to do it. Always wondered what they were actually for lolClick to expand...


Thats what i use my wet bag for if she pukes everywhere or pees on herself when i'm changing her i stick her dirty clothes in it so they not just in my changing bag.


----------



## vinteenage

ShelbyLee said:


> idk how ppl have tiny diaper bags! mine is a vera bradley weekender bag..
> i guess i pack for a weekend!:dohh:

I have a fairly big bag, this one, but I've pretty much learned what we're going to need and what we won't. No need for lotion or baby powder, if he has dry skin it can wait until we're home. If he needs his face or hands wiped, I just use a normal wipe. He always has one blanket on him, that's all we need. I don't bother with a bottle cooler since formula is good for 1 hour and breastmilk is for 3, he'll drink it within that. We only bring one bottle since we use Drop Ins and I just have to switch liners. I could cut down more though! 

I forgot, we always have a burp cloth or two (depending on how pukey he is that day).


----------



## Thaynes

Bottle
Bottle of water
Can of formula
Diapers(my LOs and my nephews)
Wipes
Clothes (only if we are going out for more than an hour, which we usually don't).
A binky/pacifer
Toys for my nephew
WIC folder

I just don't see the point in bring to much. I change him on my jacket if he needs changing. He usually sleeps the whole time we are gone so usually no toys. 

I'm just wondering if they don't take the Red Book or Yellow Book thing at the ER then what is the point in it. Do the doctors not keep charts in their offices? Or is the point more of like a baby book type thing


----------



## lucy_x

Sweet F.A.
I dont carry anything for her about with me, Cloth nappies are too much hassel and im never out long enough for her to need a change :lol:


----------



## CSweets

For me I take...
Extra onsie
Extra pants
Extra socks
Baby Changing pad
Diapers (duh)
Wipes
2 bottles filled with baby water
Container of formula
Baby powder (Travel size)
Baby lotion (Travel size)
Baby shampoo (Travel size and I don't know why I have shampoo really)
Desitin (Travel size)
Germ Jelly (Hand sanitizer- Travel size)
Baby Oragel
Prescription ear drops (For ear aches)
Rattles
Miscellanious Toys
Glow worm (Plays songs to put her to sleep)
My wallet
My phone with a baby sound soother app that works wonders!
Baby Tylenol

I'm pretty sure that's it


----------



## leoniebabey

Well i USED to carry an awful lot with bottles and stuff but now it goes like:

5 nappies
Wipes
Nappy bags (for dirty bibs/clothes)
2 x spare outfits usually a romper or joggers to keep it light and 2 vests
spare socks, youd be surprised at how often he ends u pwith food/sick/poo on them
bibs bibs lots of bibs!
Long sleeved bib for dinner
food (usually jars)
snack (organic crisps,goodies bar)
spoons
dummies x4
Dummy clip
cup of water
bonjella
calpol sachets
spoon for calpol
small pot of sudocrem
Small toys (rattles)
Teether
Comforter teddy
My purse
My phone and Keys


----------



## leoniebabey

pinkribbon said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Nappies
> wipes
> nappy bags
> bottles
> formula cartons
> scissors
> bibs
> spare vest and top
> a toy (he has one in his pram aswell)
> money
> keys
> iphone
> red book
> 
> love the way all us UK girls carry our red books all the time!
> 
> mine's yellow :wacko:Click to expand...

I think it must be a north east thing hun mines yellow too, but i dont carry mine round i'd lose it :dohh:


----------



## Tanara

_-changing pad
-2 onesies
-1 sleeper
-1 2 piece outfit
-receiving blanket
-bib
-2 pairs of extra socks
-extra hat
-extra mittens
-pacifier (which she doesn't use)
-saftey kit
-diapers
-wipes
-rash cream
-keys
-wallet
-camera

Thats usually it. sometimes there will be a few things for Taye if were going over to a friends place, like a few cars, or action figures._


----------



## leoniebabey

lucy_x said:


> Sweet F.A.
> I dont carry anything for her about with me, Cloth nappies are too much hassel and im never out long enough for her to need a change :lol:

You dont take anything ? :wacko: 
what if she poo'd out of the blue


----------



## AriannasMama

changing pad
diapers
wipes
desitin
gas drops
extra outfit
2 bibs
a couple burp clothes
3 bottles
formula dispenser
my wallet

gonna have to start carrying a spoon and some food for her since she's started a few solids now :)


----------



## Leah_xx

I carry:
-diapers
-wipes
-woobie(security blanket)
-extra binky
-2 1/2 bottles
-2 things of baby food
-bowl of cereal
-bibs
-desitin
-extra outfit
-sleeper
- pants and shirt
-jacket
-spit rags
-oragel
-toys
-blanket
-gas drops
for me:
-phone
-wallet

this is my bag:https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r92/sexileah23/c.jpg


----------



## x__amour

Catherine_17 said:


> I carry:
> -diapers
> -wipes
> -woobie(security blanket)
> -extra binky
> -2 1/2 bottles
> -2 things of baby food
> -bowl of cereal
> -bibs
> -desitin
> -extra outfit
> -sleeper
> - pants and shirt
> -jacket
> -spit rags
> -oragel
> -toys
> -blanket
> -gas drops
> for me:
> -phone
> -wallet
> 
> this is my bag:https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r92/sexileah23/c.jpg

That's my bag too. :D


----------



## Leah_xx

I love the bag!!
Just the right size


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Honestly not much anymore! What with Luke being 10 months and a very good eater. 

Nappies usualy 2/3 but depends how long we're out for
wipes
nappy sacks
mini sudocreme
extra vest/tee shirt
bonjela
snack for Luke (baby crisps/baby cookie)
Special blankie, he sleeps with
toys! 
A bottle if we're out for the whole day, if we're not he wont need it
Water/juice
dummies! 
For mummy
Tampons/liners
phone
ipod
purse
gum


If we're going somewhere I know wont cater for him food wise then I'll bring something, but mostplaces there is something he can have.


----------



## annawrigley

rockys-mumma said:


> Anna a wet bag is for cloth nappies really. I use them sometimes but am too lazy to use them full time, I'm planning to when he is older (its supposed to make potty training eaiser because they can feel the wet and stuff!) I keep it in my bag though because its still pretty useful if we have a major spill/leak/puke, it folds up really small. Im sure you have a yummy mummy bag! Ever wondered what the clear pouch with the zip was for :haha:

I do have a yummy mummy bag, oooh I just keep 3 nappies, a pack of wipes (if the pack is fairly empty), a mini sudocrem and hand gel in there. If he gets his clothes dirty while we're out, which is rare now, I just take the stuff out and put them in there :D



Thaynes said:


> Bottle
> Bottle of water
> Can of formula
> Diapers(my LOs and my nephews)
> Wipes
> Clothes (only if we are going out for more than an hour, which we usually don't).
> A binky/pacifer
> Toys for my nephew
> WIC folder
> 
> I just don't see the point in bring to much. I change him on my jacket if he needs changing. He usually sleeps the whole time we are gone so usually no toys.
> 
> *I'm just wondering if they don't take the Red Book or Yellow Book thing at the ER then what is the point in it. Do the doctors not keep charts in their offices? Or is the point more of like a baby book type thing*

If like they were rushed into hospital the doctors in the hospital dont have records for them, only your child's doctor has them. So if they needed to know something like any conditions at birth, what jabs they've had, etc its all in the book.



leoniebabey said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Nappies
> wipes
> nappy bags
> bottles
> formula cartons
> scissors
> bibs
> spare vest and top
> a toy (he has one in his pram aswell)
> money
> keys
> iphone
> red book
> 
> love the way all us UK girls carry our red books all the time!
> 
> mine's yellow :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it must be a north east thing hun mines yellow too, but i dont carry mine round i'd lose it :dohh:Click to expand...

Isnt York in the North East? I've heard a lot of Newcastle people saying theirs are yellow so maybe its just you lot ;)



AriannasMama said:


> changing pad
> diapers
> wipes
> desitin
> gas drops
> extra outfit
> 2 bibs
> a couple burp clothes
> 3 bottles
> formula dispenser
> my wallet
> 
> gonna have to start carrying a spoon and some food for her since she's started a few solids now :)

Your ticker says Arianna is 3 years 4 months lol


----------



## 112110

bottles
diapers
little diaper bags
wipes
immunization book
blanket
changing pad
extra clothes
binky
hand sanitizer 
burp cloth


----------



## Hotbump

5 diapers
baby wipes
baby jar food
plastic spoon
bag of potato chips
two bibs
changing mat
two bottles for jr
sippy cup for jovanni
outfit for jr (pants, shirt, socks)
outfit for jovanni (pants,shirt, socks)
formula
blanket
hand sanitizer
shot records
medicaid
make up bag
sunglasses
first aid kit
passport
wallet
umm i think thats it.. I feel like i forgot something lol i weighed my bag yesterday and it weighs 6.5 pounds :haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Oh god, well...

Wipes
Nappies for Robyn
Nappies for Logan
Cotton Wool
Bib
Sudacrem
Robyn's sunglasses :)
Spare outfit for Robyn
Spare outfit for Logan
Raisins
Couple of wooden bricks ( Robyn toys)
Book for Robyn
Pen
Robyn bunches
Money
Pad for mummy (Just In Case!)
Spare breast pads
Toothbrush
Beaker
Juice carton
Peppa Pig Travel Aquadraw Set
Logan's baby health book
Nappy bags
Robyn's Travel Cutlery
Hat for Logan
Muslin for Logan


Think that's itt... though I'm sure there's more! :haha: It weighs a tonne!! 

xoxox


----------



## leoniebabey

*I'm just wondering if they don't take the Red Book or Yellow Book thing at the ER then what is the point in it. Do the doctors not keep charts in their offices? Or is the point more of like a baby book type thing*[/QUOTE]
If like they were rushed into hospital the doctors in the hospital dont have records for them, only your child's doctor has them. So if they needed to know something like any conditions at birth, what jabs they've had, etc its all in the book.



leoniebabey said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Nappies
> wipes
> nappy bags
> bottles
> formula cartons
> scissors
> bibs
> spare vest and top
> a toy (he has one in his pram aswell)
> money
> keys
> iphone
> red book
> 
> love the way all us UK girls carry our red books all the time!
> 
> mine's yellow :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it must be a north east thing hun mines yellow too, but i dont carry mine round i'd lose it :dohh:Click to expand...

Isnt York in the North East? I've heard a lot of Newcastle people saying theirs are yellow so maybe its just you lot ;)

I class anything south of darlington ''south'' haha! I dunno cause sometimes york comes on our news but not york york its more like little villages. But i guess york is pretty northern. 

It must just be a 'tyne and wear' thing then :lol: :)
we must just be 'special' i always worried when i saw red book thinking eyy but mines not red !


----------



## Hotbump

when you have two kids the bag gains like 20lbs more :rofl: my bag feels so heavy espeacilly when pushing a double stroller with a two year old and a seven month old in its carseat attached to the stroller. I hate going uphills.


----------



## diapersniper

Wow, I am surprised a lot of you don't have back problems with all that stuff!!


----------



## vinteenage

Hotbump said:


> when you have two kids the bag gains like 20lbs more :rofl: my bag feels so heavy espeacilly when pushing a double stroller with a two year old and a seven month old in its carseat attached to the stroller. I hate going uphills.

Does he really still need the car seat? :shrug: At 7 months he should be able to go straight in the stroller.


----------



## Hotbump

vinteenage said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> when you have two kids the bag gains like 20lbs more :rofl: my bag feels so heavy espeacilly when pushing a double stroller with a two year old and a seven month old in its carseat attached to the stroller. I hate going uphills.
> 
> Does he really still need the car seat? :shrug: At 7 months he should be able to go straight in the stroller.Click to expand...

he naps alot and does not like to take his naps sitting straight in the stroller he prefers his carseat when in the stroller for naps :dohh: compared to his older brother he is a very lazy baby :haha: i do put him straight in the stroller when he is very awake i see no harm :shrug:


----------



## KaceysMummy

I just put her stuff in her bag, got her a new rucksack the other week - waybuloo :)
It used to have a lot more in it when little but now I just have:

nappies
wipes
sudocream - if she has nappy rash
a snack for her - normally banana or quavers
juice 
and maybe a few toys - depending on where we are going, she has toys on her pram :) 

xx


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> I class anything south of darlington ''south'' haha! I dunno cause sometimes york comes on our news but not york york its more like little villages. But i guess york is pretty northern.
> 
> It must just be a 'tyne and wear' thing then :lol: :)
> we must just be 'special' i always worried when i saw red book thinking eyy but mines not red !

Haha York's definitely not in the South :lol: You only have to listen to the way we talk to tell that! Yaaaaaaaaaark



Hotbump said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> when you have two kids the bag gains like 20lbs more :rofl: my bag feels so heavy espeacilly when pushing a double stroller with a two year old and a seven month old in its carseat attached to the stroller. I hate going uphills.
> 
> Does he really still need the car seat? :shrug: At 7 months he should be able to go straight in the stroller.Click to expand...
> 
> he naps alot and does not like to take his naps sitting straight in the stroller he prefers his carseat when in the stroller for naps :dohh: compared to his older brother he is a very lazy baby :haha: i do put him straight in the stroller when he is very awake i see no harm :shrug:Click to expand...

I heard its bad for their spine to go in the car seat for long periods of time/often :flower: x



KaceysMummy said:


> I just put her stuff in her bag, got her a new rucksack the other week - waybuloo :)
> It used to have a lot more in it when little but now I just have:
> 
> nappies
> wipes
> sudocream - if she has nappy rash
> a snack for her - normally banana or quavers
> juice
> and maybe a few toys - depending on where we are going, she has toys on her pram :)
> 
> xx

Noah got a little Thomas rucksack for his birthday to use as his nursery bag but I dont think I'll use it til he can actually walk to nursery and wear it iykwim? (his new nursery I'm trying to get him into is only 5 mins away). Cos I wouldnt know how to hang it on the pushchair (it has one bar not handles) and I like using my Yummy Mummy bag cos I paid 63 bloody quid for it and I'm obv not gonna carry it around college cos that'd be fairly cringey so I like to get some use out of it not just at weekends lol. Noah loves Waybuloo too :D He's got the little plush £6 rip-off Yojojo and I got him the talking even more of a rip off £17 Nok Tok for his birthday :D Its weird the first time he saw it he was like 2 months old, he had horrible colic and NOTHING would calm him down and I put him in his swing and put it on and he was just glued to the screen, hes loved it ever since and grins his head off when it comes on. Its weird how like every baby loves it xxx


----------



## Hotbump

he takes 15-20minutes naps like every 2 hours we only go out like 3 times a week for about 4 hours the most. I only put him in his carseat when were out and he wants a nap when ha wakes up i sit him straight in the stroller and put the car seat in the shopping cart :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

Ah that sounds fine then. I thought you meant he was in the car seat every time you went out with the pushchair for the whole time x


----------



## KaceysMummy

annawrigley said:


> Noah got a little Thomas rucksack for his birthday to use as his nursery bag but I dont think I'll use it til he can actually walk to nursery and wear it iykwim? (his new nursery I'm trying to get him into is only 5 mins away). Cos I wouldnt know how to hang it on the pushchair (it has one bar not handles) and I like using my Yummy Mummy bag cos I paid 63 bloody quid for it and I'm obv not gonna carry it around college cos that'd be fairly cringey so I like to get some use out of it not just at weekends lol. Noah loves Waybuloo too :D He's got the little plush £6 rip-off Yojojo and I got him the talking even more of a rip off £17 Nok Tok for his birthday :D Its weird the first time he saw it he was like 2 months old, he had horrible colic and NOTHING would calm him down and I put him in his swing and put it on and he was just glued to the screen, hes loved it ever since and grins his head off when it comes on. Its weird how like every baby loves it xxx

Aww cute :)
We occasionally put Kaceys bag on her in the house for her to 'try out' :haha: 
Aww Kacey loves waybuloo - I think its got something to do with their big head and eyes...but most baby do seem to love them.
And the toys are so expensive!! Kaceys been quite lucky as my mums went a little OTT with the waybuloo themed toys she's recieved! :?
xxx


----------



## sarah0108

- Nappies: generally size 4 as Harriets in size 4s and Max is still fitting size 3s but he pees out of them :rofl: so just a handful
- wipes
- sudocrem
- cotton wool and some prescribed nappy creams for max atm
- spare baby gro for max
- bibs
- 1 or 2 drink bottles
- snacks sometimes
- a bottle or two (or 3 empty ones if its childminder day)
-sometimes his tin of formula
- purse
-vouchers
- Blackberry
- dummy clip and dummy
- spare dummy if I remember
- hats and gloves
- blankies (both have muslin squares)
- nappy bags
- red books if I think they'll fit
-bobbles
- tissues
- a spare pad for me even though I have no AF :rofl:
-some little toys


I think that's it :rofl:


----------

